# What's your tap water TDS??



## GT3

I was always under the impression that Toronto has hard water, but when I measure it was 160 TDS, so technically it's considered soft! Though I always get calcium deposit and algae growth if I don't do maintenance.

What's your reading and why is everyone calling for softer water in toronto?


----------



## Bullet

Averaging 140 - East side Toronto


----------



## blunthead

last time i checked i had around 350


----------



## amps

Between 325 and 450 depending on time of day. My RO Buddy gets it down to zero though.


----------



## twobytwo

I live in a condo near DVP/Lawrence. My TDS is usually between 135 and 145. RODI brings it down to 0 (or 1-2 when my DI needs replacing)


----------



## GT3

Cool, it looks like around 100-200 is the range in toronto, elsewhere is higher. So really toronto has soft water then...??


----------



## altcharacter

72. And I've been thinking about NOT using a RO/DI. At some times it can be around as low as 55 as well....


----------



## blunthead

just checked mine and its 167, 350 musta been what i tested nestle bottled water at 
kirkland bottle water was even higher at 450


----------



## goobafish

150-250, it depends if it comes from my bathroom or kitchen.


----------



## ReefABCs

A nice 795 here in Fergus


----------



## altcharacter

ReefABCs said:


> A nice 795 here in Fergus


Wow!!! I wonder what the water tastes like???

I've heard of quite a few breweries trying to get into the area due to the water quality being very different. Two breweries in town are having problems with their water quality here in Toronto due to the original batches being made outside of theGTA


----------



## ReefABCs

altcharacter said:


> Wow!!! I wonder what the water tastes like???
> 
> I've heard of quite a few breweries trying to get into the area due to the water quality being very different. Two breweries in town are having problems with their water quality here in Toronto due to the original batches being made outside of theGTA


It tastes good actually compared to city water. I use a sediment and carbon filter on our drinking water but even without its not bad at all. Water is quite hard that's why the high TDS, lots of African cichlid fans in the area. Guelph water has a high TDS as well, but I'm told by the water softener guy ours is higher.

Sleeman (my fav. Cream Ale ), Wellington and a new micro brew Elora Brewing company 10 min away I still need to try out to name a few. All roads lead to Fergus!


----------



## GT3

altcharacter said:


> Wow!!! I wonder what the water tastes like???
> 
> I've heard of quite a few breweries trying to get into the area due to the water quality being very different. Two breweries in town are having problems with their water quality here in Toronto due to the original batches being made outside of theGTA


Nothing bad drinking high mineral water, as long as it's not high in heavy metals as well. It's better than drinking distilled/RO all day


----------



## IvanD

Wow, people have some crazy high TDS... had no idea it could get that high
Its 100-120 out here in Whitby


----------



## darkangel66n

TDS varies by season and exact source and what it travels through to get to you. TDS is really not the issue in tap water when it comes to saltwater use. Phosphates and silicates are far more of a problem.


----------



## Sunstar

163 last reading.


----------



## Faith04

Guelph just south of Fergus..... I've seen it as high as 800.... Thank god for the RO! I burn through filters really fast.


----------



## Crayon

Hawkestone, TDS is 101 No need to change filters very often at all.


----------



## arturo

About 160-170 in stoney creek 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Around 110 in Mississauga my membrane from 2012 is still good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandeep

115 here in Brampton.
I change my prefilter, carbon & DI once a year.


----------

